# What to use as a vapor barrier?



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I prefer Redguard over cement board (not hardibacker) stop the moisture before it penetrates the cement board. IMHO


----------



## rspainhower (Sep 22, 2005)

Poly over the studs is definetly an acceptable method. Check out http://johnbridge.com/vbulletin/index.php
and look in the liberry, you will see exactly how to do things.


----------



## ERIK2173 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks for the info, I had looked at that web site before but never noticed the library, oops liberry.


----------

